# Come mai



## Artrella

Ciao Belli!

*Come mai* è lo stesso che* perché*?  Quando devo usar uno e quando l'altro?

Grazie!


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

ciao Artrella, hai raggione, "come mai" significa lo stesso che "perché". non so la differenza ma quando sono stata in Italia ho sentito molto "perché". la forma "come mai" penso sia un pò per espressare srpresa... cosa pensi?


----------



## lsp

I understand "come mai"  as "how it is..." as in "Come mai non sei italiana ma parli italiano così bene?"


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Belli!
> 
> *Come mai* è lo stesso che* perché*? Quando devo usar uno e quando l'altro?
> 
> Grazie!


 
_come mai...?_
perché mai...? 
per quale ragione...?  
_com'è che...?_
qual è il motivo per cui...? 
perchè...?
per quale motivo....?

they are more or less interchangeable


----------



## walnut

alfry said:
			
		

> they are more or less interchangeable


I agree, and there's an exception: you can use "come mai" only when asking things, and not when answering.  Walnut


----------



## Artrella

Grazie gente! Maybe it could be something like "how come"?


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Grazie gente! Maybe it could be something like "how come"?


 
si esattamente
how come you asked for such a thing?


----------



## sempre imparando

alfry said:
			
		

> how come you asked for such a thing?



 In English it would be better said, "why did you ask...".

con tutto rispetto


----------



## Alfry

sempre imparando said:
			
		

> In English it would be better said, "why did you ask...".
> 
> con tutto rispetto


 

accetto ben volentieri il suggerimento. Grazie


----------



## voyager2

what is the translation of "Come mai ?"

regards,

votager2


----------



## shaula

There was a similar question a few days ago 

It means "How come..?", close to "why".
_"How come you are in jail?"

_I have read that "how come" is "a colloquial Americanism for 'how is it that?' or 'why?' ", but it fits so well our "come mai" that I can't help using it 

Ciao
shaula


----------



## Artrella

voyager2 said:
			
		

> what is the translation of "Come mai ?"
> 
> regards,
> 
> votager2




Hi Voyager2! It is perché...Look, I asked the same question some time ago.  

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=23007&highlight=mai+perche


----------



## Schvoo

> ciao Artrella, hai raggione, "come mai" significa lo stesso che "perché". non so la differenza ma quando sono stata in Italia ho sentito molto "perché". la forma "come mai" penso sia un pò per espressare srpresa... cosa pensi?



"quando stavo in Italia ho sentito spesso "perché". Penso CHE la forma "come mai" sia quasi per espressare sorpressa... cosa pensi tu?"


Non voglio rompire niente, ma cosi mi va un pò meglio.  

Come mai significa "how come", come gli altri giá hanno detto.


----------



## Juri

Darei credito al fattore sorpresa/meraviglia insito in "come mai?",che ovviamente e' usabile solo in frasi interrogative.
"Perche' e' rapido, secco, nordico. Inoltre si usa anche come sostantivo: 
il perche' delle cose, ...senza un vero perche', il gioco del perche'....


----------



## Alxmrphi

Schvoo said:
			
		

> "quando stavo in Italia ho sentito spesso "perché". Penso CHE la forma "come mai" sia quasi per espressare sorpressa... cosa pensi tu?"
> 
> 
> Non voglio* rompire *niente, ma cosi mi va un pò meglio.
> 
> Come mai significa "how come", come gli altri giá hanno detto.



http://www.wordreference.com/iten/rompire - No listing.


----------



## Juri

You must look, not "romp*i*re", but "romp*e*re". There are at least 20 meanings.


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> http://www.wordreference.com/iten/rompire - No listing.


I'm pretty sure you won't find this one either: "espressare." Should be "esprimere."
and "un pò" should be "un po'."

For myself I question the change Schvoo made to "stavo."


----------



## Frenko

espressare sorpressa 

 esprimere sorpresa 

Edit
You're right lsp [po' ]

And for "stavo" in my opinion there's a little shift of meaning:
Stavo (abitavo) / sono stata (sono stata in viaggio)

The original english would be useful for the whole post, though.


----------



## Adriana_Italy

"How come?" is very common in spoken English when asking for the reason or motive behind an action/decision etc. If I remember rightly it is a shortened version of "how did this come about?"


----------



## Alxmrphi

So *rompire *was a typo, it should have been *rompere*?

Thanx!


----------



## Gianni2

sempre imparando said:
			
		

> In English it would be better said, "why did you ask...".
> 
> con tutto rispetto


 
I respectfully disagree.  Granted it's more colloquial, but if you Google 'how come', you get, 6,500,000 hits!
Gianni


----------



## lsp

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> I respectfully disagree.  Granted it's more colloquial, but if you Google 'how come', you get, 6,500,000 hits!
> Gianni


It just depends on the context, just like "come mai" and "perché" in Italian.


----------



## Feder

Come si dice in inglese "come mai",nel senso di "come mai vorresti imparare l'italiano?".
Cioè,un modo più cortese di chiedere il perchè.


----------



## Parergon

*Why* would you like to learn Italian?


----------



## Hachiko1982

Credo si possa anche dire "How come"


----------



## cas29

Why è corretto. 

Ma "come mai" è più di un semplice "perchè" perciò suggerisco 

How come è piutostto informale ma va bene in certi contesti.

Why on earth are you learning Italian?
Why ever are you learning Italian? Questo è più formale, e più BE che AE.


----------



## cenerella

Parergon said:


> *Why* would you like to learn Italian?



A closer translation of Come mai = How come. In this sentence, why and how come mean the same thing though.

Why do you want to learn Italian?
How come you want to learn Italian?

Scusa cas29, non avevo visto il tuo post...



cas29 said:


> Why è corretto.
> 
> 
> Why on earth are you learning Italian?
> Why ever are you learning Italian? Questo è più formale, e più BE che AE.



These examples are probably not great if the context is formal, as they imply that studying Italian is not a great idea (); a strange choice on their part.


----------



## sofia11

Ciao!!

Can someone just clarify this sentence for me:

Come mai parli italiano?

Does this mean 'How on earth do you speak Italian?'

Grazie mille for your help!

Sofia


----------



## neutrino2

Come mai means the same as perchè

Come mai parli italiano? = Perchè parli italiano?

I would say that "come mai" sounds a little less strong, more educated.


----------



## Bookmom

That's right Sofia. How is it that you speak Italian?  How could anyone not speak such a beautiful language?!


----------



## sofia11

Grazie mille to both of you for your help.  I am only new at Italian.  Please could someone correct my reply back to this person...
Many, many thanks.

I am all good.  I am busy studying for my medicine exams at uni so I am very stressed at the moment.  I also work as a midwife so I have no spare time.
I don't know Italian that well but I am learning.  I can speak Japanese though.
talk to you soon

a kiss,

Sofia 


My attempt:

Io tutto bene.  Io occupato studiare per mio medicina esame cosi io molto stressato al momento.  Io anche lavoro levatrice cosi un attimo.
Non lo so italiano pozzo ma io erudizione. Io potere parlare giapponese benche.
Parlare presto,

un bacio,

Sofia


----------



## danalto

sofia11 said:


> Grazie mille to both of you for your help.  I am only new at Italian.  Please could someone correct my reply back to this person...
> Many, many thanks.
> 
> I am all good.  I am busy studying for my medicine exams at uni so I am very stressed at the moment.  I also work as a midwife so I have no spare time.
> I don't know Italian that well but I am learning.  I can speak Japanese though.
> talk to you soon
> 
> a kiss,
> 
> Sofia
> 
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> Io tutto bene.  Io occupato studiare per mio medicina esame cosi io molto stressato al momento.  Io anche lavoro levatrice cosi un attimo.
> Non lo so italiano pozzo ma io erudizione. Io potere parlare giapponese benche.
> Parlare presto,
> 
> un bacio,
> 
> Sofia


Sofia, you'll have to open a new thread for each question. 

What about *HOW COME* for *Come mai?*


----------



## sofia11

Oh mi dispiace!!


----------



## mankiu83

Hi Sofia

I would translate:

A me va tutto bene. Sono impegnata a studiare per il mio esame di medicina e quindi al momento sono molto stressata. Inoltre, lavoro come ostetrica e quindi non ho tempo libero.
Non conosco l'italiano molto bene ma sto imparando. Però conosco il giapponese.
Un bacio


----------



## sofia11

Oh grazie mille mankiu83!!


----------



## SleepingLeopard

danalto said:


> What about *HOW COME* for *Come mai?*


 
Ciao Daniela,

"How come" means the same as "why?" but is very informal.

"How is it that you . . . ?" is a very polite way of asking, and has the feeling of "Wow, I'm surprised that you can . . .. How did you come to learn it? What were the circumstances?"


----------



## danalto

Thank you, Leopardo Dormiente!


----------



## giovannino

A previous thread on "how come" and "come mai".


----------



## halconnen

I hope I'm not repeating a point but quickly looking through I didn't see it. It seems that "come mai" can also have a different meaning or meanings. Can it mean something like "as ever" or "like never" or even almost "quando mai?"

"Mi ritorni in mente, dolce COME MAI, come non sei tu, mmm mm"​


----------

